# Voopoo Musket



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/6/21)

Has anyone seen this new Mod ? 

What does it remind you of ?

Mod only USD 33.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/6/21)

I saw it today, I quite like the look of it. Like a slimmed down Squid DB.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## DavyH (28/6/21)

Gawd…they even used a firearm reference in the name?!?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/21)

DB/Digiflavor Luna... wonder which one sold them the design, or did they do it from "scratch"?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/21)

Did they still stick with the GENE Chip, if so, it is not going to be ground breaking at all....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Did they still stick with the GENE Chip, if so, it is not going to be ground breaking at all....




They say that it is"SUPERCHARGED BY GENE.TT" .

Let's face it though no new mod is groundbreaking these days.

The only thing I didn't like about the Double barrel was its weight. This one is half of the DB's weight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/6/21)

How do you adjust the power on this mod? I only can see a fire button

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (28/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> How do you adjust the power on this mod? I only can see a fire button


No idea, maybe you spin the tank to adjust? It better not be a bloody app

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> How do you adjust the power on this mod? I only can see a fire button


You don’t, apparently it reads the coil and sets the wattage for you... I’ll pass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

I have lost all respect for Voopoo not that i really had any, that's a lie when they released the original Drag i had all the respect in the world but it soon dwindled but this is a new low, typical "we have no shame Voopoo"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> How do you adjust the power on this mod? I only can see a fire button


Maybe they forgot!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (28/6/21)

No. There seems to be a Smart mode for the beginners and an RBA mode for the “professionals”  with unlimited power mode

Edit: I take it back, no power adjustment… what a waste!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> DB/Digiflavor Luna... wonder which one sold them the design, or did they do it from "scratch"?


Innovation from the ground up, a real game changer!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

I couldn't rate the OP because i see no icon for embarrassing!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> No. There seems to be a Smart mode for the beginners and an RBA mode for the “professionals”  with unlimited power mode


So now we have to decide are we beginners or professionals, any chance of a mode for us normal vapers!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

looking at the battery door to save issues with it possibly snapping it comes so it doesn't even stay fixed to the device but completely detaches, good luck not losing that!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (28/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> No. There seems to be a Smart mode for the beginners and an RBA mode for the “professionals”  with unlimited power mode


I see ElementVape mentions two adjustment buttons... perhaps one on each side of the barrel?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

A good poll to have now that over the last 18 months Smok have really slowed down in regard saturating the market and improved their reputation! Who is the new Smok, my vote would be Voopoo but also bet Geekvape would get a few votes!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/6/21)

Timwis said:


> A good poll to have now that over the last 18 months Smok have really slowed down in regard saturating the market and improved their reputation! Who is the new Smok, my vote would be Voopoo but also bet Geekvape would get a few votes!


Plus one to Voopoo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Plus one to Voopoo


Mind, you pretty much said the same thing about Voopoo and Geekvape a few days ago, so i am no better! I Voopooed You!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/6/21)

If there are adjustments buttons they’re darn well hidden

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/21)

I have nothing against voopoo, it works for the Mrs... but this is not a step forward, this is just taking 2 tubes, sticking the same chip setup in it, making it non adjustable and slapping their name and old tank on it hoping it takes off like a two stage rocket, or a ball out of a musket... cant see it hitting the target at all, time for them to take dead rest and readjust their aim for a new target market... puns intended...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I have nothing against voopoo, it works for the Mrs... but this is not a step forward, this is just taking 2 tubes, sticking the same chip setup in it, making it non adjustable and slapping their name and old tank on it hoping it takes off like a two stage rocket, or a ball out of a musket... cant see it hitting the target at all, time for them to take dead rest and readjust their aim for a new target market... puns intended...


When your Mrs is out the room you can tell us what you really think lol, agree entirely but even worse is the blatant design theft, yes they all do it but not to this shameless degree, i can see quite some fallout over this one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> DB/Digiflavor Luna... wonder which one sold them the design, or did they do it from "scratch"?


Wotofo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (28/6/21)

The new Voopoo mod powered by a windows tt chip. Not only will it set your power output, it will also determine when it will allow you to vape on it.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/21)

They might look and feel good.... but in plain Afrikaans I think they are kak compared to my setups... unfair to pit them against YiHi and DNA you say, but how do bring out a whole range and make it worse as you release "new and improved" versions... Voo'Poo rant done...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

Raindance said:


> The new Voopoo mod powered by a windows tt chip. Not only will it set your power output, it will also determine when it will allow you to vape on it.
> 
> Regards


Mod in one hand, desktop in the other!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (28/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I have nothing against voopoo, it works for the Mrs... but this is not a step forward, this is just taking 2 tubes, sticking the same chip setup in it, making it non adjustable and slapping their name and old tank on it hoping it takes off like a two stage rocket, or a ball out of a musket... cant see it hitting the target at all, time for them to take dead rest and readjust their aim for a new target market... puns intended...


I still see them selling lots of this kit.
Someone always have 1pro to 10 cons and still buys a voopoo.


----------



## CJB85 (28/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I have nothing against voopoo, it works for the Mrs... but this is not a step forward, this is just taking 2 tubes, sticking the same chip setup in it, making it non adjustable and slapping their name and old tank on it hoping it takes off like a two stage rocket, or a ball out of a musket... cant see it hitting the target at all, time for them to take dead rest and readjust their aim for a new target market... puns intended...


So all puns aside, what you mean to say is while they’re locked and loaded, the new venture will not go off with a bang, but turn out to be a wet squib?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/21)

Resistance said:


> I still see them selling lots of this kit.
> Someone always have 1pro to 10 cons and still buys a voopoo.



True, someone is going to want to compare it to their DB/Lunar setups, and continue using it therafter, nothing against it. Me, I'll rather get the new Think Vape double barrel DNA mod... knowing it will perform the way I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/6/21)

Must say there is nothing wrong with that PnP tank. Get the Wotofo recoil thingies and you have an awesome RTA for almost no money.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

Resistance said:


> I still see them selling lots of this kit.
> Someone always have 1pro to 10 cons and still buys a voopoo.


Don't say that! We will then get a V2, V3, Musket X, Musket Pro, Musket S, Musket Plus and Musket Max to follow!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## CJB85 (28/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Don't say that! We will then get a V2, V3, Musket X, Musket Pro, Musket S, Musket Plus and Musket Max to follow!


You forgot the Musket X Pro Plus....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (28/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Don't say that! We will then get a V2, V3, Musket X, Musket Pro, Musket S, Musket Plus and Musket Max to follow!


So what your saying is I was right, in future tense

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

Resistance said:


> So what your saying is I was right, in future tense


As the words of that Culture Club song went in the 80's "people are stupid" so possibly yes!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (28/6/21)

Timwis said:


> As the words of that Culture Club song went in the 80's "people are stupid" so possibly yes!


But seriously people bought it and then complained and bought the upgrade and then complained. Its only the MTL capers and a few other PNP pod users that remained happy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryan69 (29/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Don't say that! We will then get a V2, V3, Musket X, Musket Pro, Musket S, Musket Plus and Musket Max to follow!


How about a
Musket mini /18350 or just cut one barrel and you have a sbs


----------



## CJB85 (29/6/21)

Ryan69 said:


> How about a
> Musket mini /18350 or just cut one barrel and you have a sbs


The SBS will be known as The Pistol and the 18350 will be known as the Snub-nose?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (29/6/21)

I hear all of your views, and even share some, but I must say in Voopoo's favor it is a simple product to use. I've been going through a bit of a busy patch at work and some issues with my depression acting up, so I have not been feeling like rewicking anything. My 3 Drag X's has kept me off the stinkies, without them I'd surely have fallen off the wagon. After a firmware upgrade the pesky "self-setting" for power and coil sensing is gone and I don't have to keep adjusting wattages and so forth. I actually like the look of this mod, even if it is a copy of something else and I think with the right RTA on top it could look kick-ass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (29/6/21)

If anything,this makes me want to buy a DB again.
Thanks Voopoo.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> No. There seems to be a Smart mode for the beginners and an RBA mode for the “professionals”  with unlimited power mode
> 
> Edit: I take it back, no power adjustment… what a waste!


So, the 'smart mode' automatically adjusts the wattage to the coils, etc. Now my question is, based on their picture, who in their right minds would ever vape a 0.60ohm coil at 120 freaking watts?!?! 



As per the following emoji, but instead of a flamethrower blowing fire, your mouth will be! 

But... they do mention it has a power output of 5-120W, so possibly with the single button there is you will go into some or other menu and using the button adjust the power or (please do not let it be so) you will be able to adjust it via an app.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## DavyH (30/6/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> So, the 'smart mode' automatically adjusts the wattage to the coils, etc. Now my question is, based on their picture, who in their right minds would ever vape a 0.60ohm coil at 120 freaking watts?!?!
> View attachment 233477
> 
> 
> ...



There has to be a way of accessing a menu and adjusting wattage, just doesn't make any sense otherwise. Do you think it could be a teeny tiny touch screen, adjustable by pet rodents only?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (30/6/21)

I read all the descriptions and product specs I could find on several websites and couldn’t find any mention about variable wattage or power adjustment options

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (30/6/21)

Dudes, I think it would be via coil resistance. This is what I get from everything your saying. So this musket might know's ohms law.
Honestly if it is like this then the output wattage should depend on the coil.(like the ijust2 and luxotic etc.)
If I'm wrong then, tough I'll get over it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (30/6/21)

Resistance said:


> Dudes, I think it would be via coil resistance. This is what I get from everything your saying. So this musket might know's ohms law.
> Honestly if it is like this then the output wattage should depend on the coil.(like the ijust2 and luxotic etc.)
> If I'm wrong then, tough I'll get over it!


This has Smart and RBA modes like every other recent Voopoo release from what the marketing says so yes the Smart will adjust to a wattage it recommends for the resistance of the coil head but should still allow adjustment within set parameters for the resistance reading and RBA mode is just variable wattage by another name so can adjust 5w to 120w! The question is how on earth does it get adjusted or moved between modes as we can't see any navigational buttons!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (30/6/21)

Timwis said:


> This has Smart and RBA modes like every other recent Voopoo release from what the marketing says so yes the Smart will adjust to a wattage it recommends for the resistance of the coil head but should still allow adjustment within set parameters for the resistance reading and RBA mode is just variable wattage by another name so can adjust 5w to 120w! The question is how on earth does it get adjusted or moved between modes as we can't see any navigational buttons!


Maybe the regular old three clicks method???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/6/21)

Resistance said:


> Maybe the regular old three clicks method???


That normally allows for adjustment but then the adjustment is done by missing navigational buttons and then fire again to select/set!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/6/21)

If everything is done via one button then it will take so much time and to be honest i would be tossing it in the garbage before even using it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/6/21)

Timwis said:


> If everything is done via one button then it will take so much time and to be honest i would be tossing it in the garbage before even using it!


I got nothing. We all expected a bit more from them. Or most of us at least. Honestly it doesn't really bother me that much.
For those that like it and want one I can see the irritation.


----------



## Grand Guru (30/6/21)

Rather get a second hand double barrel…

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (1/7/21)

Just thinking about it
They could have called it the
D-drag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (1/7/21)

@KZOR - you were asking in your show if muskets came in a double barrel version. Well, some (but not many). Then there was the Nock gun…
Voopoo, try making something based on this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (1/7/21)

DavyH said:


> @KZOR - you were asking in your show if muskets came in a double barrel version. Well, some (but not many). Then there was the Nock gun…
> Voopoo, try making something based on this:
> 
> View attachment 233586


They won't, that would be called a party and they're not naming it that!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (2/7/21)

FFS!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (2/7/21)

Timwis said:


> FFS!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 233682
> 
> ...



More like

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/7/21)

Timwis said:


> FFS!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 233682
> 
> ...



So what does it do, actually save (and show) the time so you dont have to set it every time you change the battery like on the Drag X.... ???

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis (2/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> So what does it do, actually save (and show) the time so you dont have to set it every time you change the battery like on the Drag X.... ???


Past caring to be honest but some will probably buy it thinking it makes them a "Professional" Vaper whatever one of them is? No idea mate probably just a bit shinier!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (2/7/21)

Timwis said:


> FFS!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 233682
> 
> ...


Ooh the professional! Finally something suited for me! Wahahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/7/21)

At least the Musket looks nothing like the new DB...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (4/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> At least the Musket looks nothing like the new DB...
> 
> View attachment 233793


This does make Voopoo's effort look weak!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (4/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> At least the Musket looks nothing like the new DB...
> 
> View attachment 233793


If this is a dual 21700, I’m starting a savings account right now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> If this is a dual 21700, I’m starting a savings account right now!



Dual 18650 according to Element Vape...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (4/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dual 18650 according to Element Vape...


Phew, funds are safe!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> If this is a dual 21700, I’m starting a savings account right now!


I was thinking the same 



CJB85 said:


> Phew, funds are safe!


And my thoughts are again reflected here as well. Alas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (4/7/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I was thinking the same
> 
> 
> And my thoughts are again reflected here as well. Alas.



They could always update the TAC 21… which wasn’t terribly unlike this shape in the first place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/7/21)

Almost similar, but not quite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/7/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Almost similar, but not quite

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/7/21)

2016 Jomo Tech Lite S


2018 Squid Ind Double Barrel 





2019 Digiflavor Lunar



2021 Voopoo Musket

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (6/7/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> 2016 Jomo Tech Lite S
> View attachment 234053
> 
> 2018 Squid Ind Double Barrel
> ...


I would be 99% certain that Squid Industries would of been unaware of that Jomo Tech Mod while it's a 100% guarantee both Digiflavor (Geekvape) and Voopoo were not only aware of the DB but were influenced by it (putting it nicely)!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/21)

Give me musket

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (6/7/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I was thinking the same
> 
> 
> And my thoughts are again reflected here as well. Alas.





ivc_mixer said:


> Almost similar, but not quite





Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



Drag queen. The same but different

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

